
Girl Dies from Synthetic Opioid She Bought Online. How Police Cracked the Case - frgtpsswrdlame
http://www.wweek.com/news/2017/07/05/an-18-year-old-girl-died-from-a-synthetic-opioid-she-bought-online-heres-how-portland-police-cracked-the-case/
======
CharlesDodgson
sad tale, it's interesting how US law enforcement is tackling the dark web and
making big strides. It's the good side of policing.

